

Olbermann damns Twitter for hosting fake Olbermann site...run by MSNBC - miked
http://media.nationalreview.com/post/?q=MDBkYTA4ZGM4MjNmMDJhOGNmN2NiZmZhZjk4NmZkN2M=

======
miked
UPDATE: It gets better and better. Olbermann was actually running a Twitter
feed.

[http://www.redstate.com/absentee/2009/03/29/new-
revelations-...](http://www.redstate.com/absentee/2009/03/29/new-revelations-
in-case-of-olbermann-v-twitter/)

